# Bachmann Dynamis DCC With Bachmann Spectrum G Scale



## Hamham03 (May 15, 2014)

Hi All,
Newbie to DCC, and looking to get a couple questions answered.

We have a Bachmann Spectrum 3-truck Shay and a Bachmann Spectrum 2-6-6-2, both purchased new in 2013. They run very well using Train Power10 transformer.

We recently bought a Bachmann Dynamis handheld system in order to operate these wirelessly and operate sounds. 
While I realize the Dynamis is not a first choice for many on this, and a 5amp power booster should be used with large scale systems, we should be at least seeing some kind of movement, but we only get a staccato buzzing sound. No movement of wheels or sounds. The front and rear headlights are on, though. 
Most forums I've ready say the Dynamis can operate a single loco, but the power booster would be needed for any kind of load hauling.

My question is this:
Should these locos be able to communicate with the Dynamis right out of the box, or do I need to replace the Dummy PC Board? 

To help explain this, please watch this video from LSOL.com on their review of the Bachmann Spectrum Climax. 



At time mark 8:40, you will see they hook it up to a Dynamis and it seems to work right out of the box without a new DCC decoder being added.
The loco they use would be very similar to the Spectrum locos I mentioned above.

Any help or direction would be much appreciated!
Thanks!


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Forgive the obvious question, but are the two locos equipped with DCC decoders, and is the Dynamis set to their address? The buzzing you're hearing sounds to me like it's a straight DC locomotive trying to run on a DCC signal. (Bi-Polar square wave)

Of the two, only the 3-truck Shay was offered with a DCC decoder from the factory. The 2-6-6-2 has the Plug-n-play Socket into which you can plug a DCC decoder, but not equipped so from the factory.

Later,

K


----------



## Hamham03 (May 15, 2014)

Hi, Thanks so much for the response.
The 2-6-6-2 has an accessible plate about the size of a Wheat Thin with pins on two parallel sides going into their slots. I was guessing that was the decoder... guess I was wrong. Yes, I believe you are correct about only the Shay being DCC ready. The decoder for the Shay isn't as easy to get to, and is in the tender I believe. So let's discuss with just that loco in mind.
The Dynamis manual says Bachmann trains are shipped as "Loco3" as default, which is what the Dynamis shows on menu board when turned on. Is there another way to try and link the Dynamis to the Shay's address? 
BTW, switch in faceplate in DCC operation position.

Thanks, again!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Shay should respond to the loco address 3....

do any of the Shay's lights come on when you have DCC on the rails?

Greg


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

There's a distinct possibility the Shay doesn't have a DCC decoder as well. It came both ways; "DCC-equipped" and "DCC-ready" (Yeah, it's confusing.) You'll have to open up the shell of tank over the third truck to find out. If it's DCC-equipped, there will be a second PC board wired to the main board with (going from memory) a 4-wire cable on one end and a 6(?) wire cable on the other. If it's not DCC-equipped, you'll just see the main PC board. The shell is held on by 4 screws if memory serves, so it's pretty simple to remove.

Later,

K


----------



## Hamham03 (May 15, 2014)

yes, the headlight comes on.
Thanks


----------



## Hamham03 (May 15, 2014)

Hi, thanks so much for your replies.

Yes, looks like you are correct. I took off the shell, and it does not seem DCC "equipped." 
There is a cicuit plate with 8 wires attached:
Grey and Yellow to body of shell
Orange, Blue, Red and Black to the trucks underneath
Orange and Blue taped off.

Now that I see I will need a decoder (and speaker), can you help with a simple recommendation on what I should purchase and install? Something that would be compatible with the Dynamis or other, more sophisticated systems?
I have found it to be very difficult to sort through all the information out there for these decoder products that is not always clear to understand. There alse seems to be a wide difference of opinion and attitude about this in variety of forums 

Thanks, again.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Due to the vagaries of the Bachmann drive on that loco, I'd probably recommend a Zimo and also put in a "direct drive" smoke unit.

I take it this loco does not have the "Aristo Socket".

Greg


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

No, the 3-truck Shay pre-dates the "socket." It's got screw terminals for power, light and motor connections from the decoder. Pretty easy hook-up. You can download the wiring diagram from Bachmann's web site, and where the wires go to the stock DCC board (Soundtraxx Tsunami variant), connect them to the appropriate wires on whichever flavor of DCC decoder you choose in its place. You're driving three motors, so you'll want a decoder that can handle 4 - 6 amps peak, probably 3 amps continuous would be sufficient unless you've got really steep grades. 

I use QSI decoders, but that's largely because they're the only DCC motor/sound decoders that work via battery R/C at the moment. I really don't think you can go too wrong with any of the large scale decoders from QSI, Zimo, ESU, etc.

Later,

K


----------

